# Wii remote?



## speedfreak32 (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone gotten a Wii remote to work and if so, how exactly?


----------



## chefjw (Sep 15, 2011)

You need wiimote controller from the market. Also I have never gotten it to work with a non nintendo wiimote. Press the pair command on the wiimote and pair it under bluetooth settings. Then open up the wiimote app and it should automatically detect the wiimote. Then you go into the controller settings of your emulator and do your key bindings. You can also search youtube and should find some videos.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

If possible, I hope do have an app can be my phone into bluetooth gamepad / keyboard. It is more fun and convenience.


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

2





3 = wii classic pro


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## speedfreak32 (Oct 17, 2011)

"ReverendKJR said:


> YouTube Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

What is with people posting Touchpad videos with creepy statues or dolls in them?


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

Kayone said:


> What is with people posting Touchpad videos with creepy statues or dolls in them?


lol i agree.


----------

